# spider and monitor i.ds



## geckos_are_great (Apr 22, 2010)

heres 3 spiders that i have no idea what they are and also a monitor which i think is heath monitor but have no idea.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 22, 2010)

monitor


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 22, 2010)

Orb weavers, and a wolf spider by the looks of it.

Monitor is a Lacie though.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 22, 2010)

oh damn i thought i had found somthing kool in the monitor.


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 22, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> oh damn i thought i had found somthing kool in the monitor.


 
You did!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 22, 2010)

i did?? or is that just because its monitor?? i saw about 5 lacies one was massive and this one stole our chicken off the cooker. and i thought it was a heath but owell.


----------



## Brettix (Apr 22, 2010)

2 orbs and a trap door,you can see his lid top left hand corner in pic.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah. we fed him some flies


----------



## morgs202 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just cause it's a monitor


----------



## Klaery (Apr 24, 2010)

Not a proper "trapdoor". Looks like an old trapdoor burrow though, probably moved in post trappy use. Looks like a wolf spider of some kind but yeah definitely "new world" rather then old (trappies, funnel webs, tarantulas etc)


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 24, 2010)

"trappy" is actually a wolf spider (lycosa sp.) Daniel would be right that it is using an old trappy burrow.


----------

